

The Anthropology of the Social Web - thinkingserious
http://blog.heavybagmedia.com/2008/08/02/the-anthropology-of-the-social-web/

======
davidtspf01
"Many failed attempts by brands to 'crack the social nut' have failed or
backfired because they are engineered by people who are foreign to these
cultures and who haven’t taken the time to study them properly."

Most attempts by "brands" to "crack the social nut" will fail because our
digital communities are organized around authenticity. For the most part,
attempts to introduce a constructed brand into these spaces are inauthentic
because the brands are not built by the community itself. Their failure is a
good thing.

